# Jewelry cravings???



## envymi (May 7, 2005)

What kind of jewelry is everyone hoping for? I think it's about the only thing I really ever want and never buy for myself. I mean my mom makes jewelry...really nice stuff too, but I always find myself looking up different diamond pieces. I think a woman should NEVER EVER buy herself diamonds, no matter what it is. The one thing I'm really wanting right now are some ascher cut diamond earrings.

So, what's your jewelry craving?


----------



## K*O* (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* What kind of jewelry is everyone hoping for? I think it's about the only thing I really ever want and never buy for myself. I mean my mom makes jewelry...really nice stuff too, but I always find myself looking up different diamond pieces. I think a woman should NEVER EVER buy herself diamonds, no matter what it is. The one thing I'm really wanting right now are some ascher cut diamond earrings. So, what's your jewelry craving?

GOLD, GOLD &amp; MORE GOLD....why don't you think a woman should never ever buy herself diamonds??? I have.... I've bought diamonds, tanzanites, australian black opals, emeralds - you name it - I bought it.... I like MY taste, better than His.....lol


----------



## envymi (May 7, 2005)

I don't know why I think that...I've just never bought myself a diamond...I could, but I just don't. I'm not really into colored stones at all. I guess I just always leave that as the one thing my man could get me if he can't think of what I want as a gift or just because. He can always surprise me with diamonds





I'm more of a platinum or white gold girl myself.


----------



## Liz (May 7, 2005)

i just want a nice watch or a necklace. i don't wear jewelry at all.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 7, 2005)

I like silver/white gold/platinum too - My favorite stones are Tanzanites and of course, diamonds!


----------



## keaLoha (May 7, 2005)

Since pearls are my birthstone, the only item I have left to buy is a Tahitian black pearl necklace like this:






I also want a classic pair of diamond studs. Never got around to wanting them b/c I was so obsessed w/pearls--especially the Tahitian black pearls.

Lastly, I'm looking to get a new watch. Not sure which I want, but here are a few that I'm eyeing:


----------



## GinceLovely (May 9, 2005)

although i have 8 watches i want a new one...something like this:

http://www.yellobox.ie/products/large/2038JPGhttp://www.yellobox.ie/products/2049JPG 



http://www.yellobox.ie/products/1796JPG


----------



## keaLoha (May 9, 2005)

I really like these two:

http://www.yellobox.ie/products/large/2038JPG


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Since pearls are my birthstone, the only item I have left to buy is a Tahitian black pearl necklace like this:





I also want a classic pair of diamond studs. Never got around to wanting them b/c I was so obsessed w/pearls--especially the Tahitian black pearls.

Lastly, I'm looking to get a new watch. Not sure which I want, but here are a few that I'm eyeing:



























I like these 2 best!


----------



## GinceLovely (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* They're so cute - I love pink watches! :icon_love i love pink watches too



they look so nice on the wrist...:icon_love


----------



## GinceLovely (May 10, 2005)

i remember when my mother bought herself a diamond ring,i asked to borrow it for two weeks,and i still have it-I've never EVER taken it off :icon_love

Thankfully I have a great mom-she never asked for it back


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GinceLovely* although i have 8 watches i want a new one...something like this: http://www.yellobox.ie/products/large/2038JPGhttp://www.yellobox.ie/products/2049JPG 



http://www.yellobox.ie/products/1796JPG





ohhhh....I want all of them. but I keep telling myself to resist temptation. I promised my mum not to buy a new watch cause she bought my the one I have now and it was pretty expensive. but I looove pink ;-)


----------



## Tinkerbell (May 16, 2005)

I also want a watch.. white gold/silver and dainty I think. Maybe my parents will buy me one once my summer exams are over! Fingers crossed hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* This may sound silly, but right now, the jewelry I'm craving is an engagement ring from my bf!



aww....my best wishes with you


----------



## Mina (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GinceLovely* although i have 8 watches i want a new one...something like this: http://www.yellobox.ie/products/large/2038JPGhttp://www.yellobox.ie/products/2049JPG 



http://www.yellobox.ie/products/1796JPG





WOWW... I love all of this watches


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Aww thanks! I was just feeling silly



oh donÂ´t feel silly! I hope you get what you want soon. and remember to always throw hints *hehe*


----------



## Mina (May 16, 2005)

I got a ring from my Fiance....but i am not into Diamond or Gold.....people from my country love Actual GOLD (24 K) or in india but for some reason i don't like them...maybe they are really bright...i like simple silver...and in diff color of neckless earings, bangleds, tickli, that match with my dresses...like









one of her's kind of jwellery i like most...










I would love to have this...my birthstone color...






ummmm....All of this...have most collection..






I Have dress and sari like this color...so i would love to have this...
















not in diamond...LOL






http://www.fusionjewels.com/BJ-07-LO1-LS.jpg

GOLD BRACELET LIKE THIS

http://www.goldpalace.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/store_main.jpg

http://www.goldpalace.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/thumbs-13364.jpghttp://www.goldpalace.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/thumbs-13372.jpghttp://www.goldpalace.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/thumbs-13371.jpghttp://www.goldpalace.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/thumbs-13356.jpghttp://www.goldpalace.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/thumbs-13373.jpg

I would wear them only one day....of my Weddding...that's it LOL and they are hell exps..and heavy


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Oh they're all so pretty! I don't like to wear gold, either - silver, white gold, or platinum for me! Love the idian jewelery,so pretty.I usaully wear white gold and platnum,but I do wear one yellow gold ruby ring thatwas my great grandmothers.Im hoping to get my engagement ring made a lilttle bigger for our anniversary.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

oooh pretty! i like the one with the green looking stones.


----------



## envymi (May 16, 2005)

I used to love Indian jewelry, they have some of the nicest gold. But for some reason I hate yellow gold now. I don't know why or when that started, but I can't stand anything in yellow gold anymore. I'm even starting to not like platinum now too, although most of the jewelry I have now is platinum. I'm more into white gold, it's shinier and prettier than platinum



Now I want an ascher-cut diamond ring cuz I got the earrings last weekend! Yay, I love my man!:icon_love


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

yay congrats on the new earrings!!!


----------

